# All School Kids Here!



## Gigacore (Feb 20, 2008)

Naa... i'm not a school kid. But I'm interested to know about how many school going students (kids) are members in digit forum.  

I will be really happy to see kids, oops school students to see in this thread. 

This is kinda survey. Coz I didn't know that there exists something called internet till the end of my Class 10. (yeah to check to result)


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 20, 2008)

U must create a poll anyways I am...


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 20, 2008)

no polls please


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 20, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> ....anyways I am...


We already guessed that long back..


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 20, 2008)

^^ I had written many time in this forum that I study in class VIII
and now going to Class IX

Giga why u doesnot want poll in this thread.


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 20, 2008)

^ coz of replies


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> ^^ I had written many time in this forum that I study in class VIII


lol your mischiefs (read magnanimous asinine acts)  will be spared from now onward


----------



## shashank_re (Feb 20, 2008)

Iam in 12th!
Dying out of EXAM pressure.


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 20, 2008)

poll added.. but don't play any games with it


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 20, 2008)

^^ ok.


			
				Gigacore said:
			
		

> games



what do u meant by that.

Nice avatar.
Did u create that using Adobe Photoshop...????


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 20, 2008)

^ we guys used to play ko-ko and other games in schools using polls


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 20, 2008)

T159 said:


> lol your mischiefs (read magnanimous asinine acts) will be spared from now onward


 
what are u trying to say..???
I cannot understand "read magnanimous asinine acts"

btw who give u permission to say mischeif T159.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 20, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> Naa... i'm not a school kid. But I'm interested to know about how many school going students (kids) are members in digit forum.


You wanna start ragging all the kids eh?


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 20, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> ^ we guys used to play ko-ko and other games in schools using polls


 
but we play cricket.
My last score:-
75* runs in 39 balls.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 20, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> what are u trying to say..???
> I cannot understand "read magnanimous asinine acts"
> 
> btw who give u permission to say mischeif T159.


Well, even i say the same thing as T159.


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 20, 2008)

@ vaibhav, be cool and eat some candies man.

@ nvidia, no dude. Read my first post properly.. lol


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> what are u trying to say..???
> I cannot understand "read magnanimous asinine acts"
> 
> btw who give u permission to say mischeif T159.


lol...humble apologies, was just kidding


----------



## Chirag (Feb 20, 2008)

M in 11th currently.. and i hate physux


----------



## Quiz_Master (Feb 20, 2008)

So far just 3 school going kids....
Vaibhav, Chirag and Shashank... where r others? 
in school???


----------



## nvidia (Feb 20, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> @ nvidia, no dude. Read my first post properly.. lol


I read it.. But just wanted to know what you were REALLY upto


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2008)

Chirag said:


> M in 11th currently.. and i hate physux


so what u gonna do after 12th ? a CS engineer ?


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 20, 2008)

nvidia said:


> I read it.. But just wanted to know what you were REALLY upto



just to know who all are going to school


----------



## hullap (Feb 20, 2008)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=79079


----------



## ico (Feb 20, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> but we play cricket.
> My last score:-
> 75* runs in 39 balls.


Ghar k varandeh mein khelega toh aise hi score banenge........
Do you play in the varandah of your house??

I'm in 9th......and even then I'm younger than vaibhavtek.....

Anyways I play football.......I hate cricket


----------



## hullap (Feb 20, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Anyways I play football.......I hate cricket


me 2


----------



## Chirag (Feb 20, 2008)

T159 - Nah me into animation.. Actually I ain't doing science or commerce stream. Got both subjects mixed.. English/Hindi/ITGS/Business/Physics/Maths are my subjects. Jst need to pass phy anyhow..


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 20, 2008)

my god, 30% of the members in this thread are school going kids


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 20, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> my god, 30% of the members in this thread are school going kids


And how you reached to that conclusion?


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 20, 2008)

poll..


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> poll..


bad...bad inference


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 20, 2008)

lol.. sorry


----------



## FilledVoid (Feb 20, 2008)

Am I the only old fart on this forum  .


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 20, 2008)

exx_2000 said:


> Am I the only old fart on this forum  .


You are not alone brother..


----------



## Ron (Feb 20, 2008)

Me too a school student.....
Currently in 10.......
and hey I think this type thread has already been started.......


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 20, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Ghar k varandeh mein khelega toh aise hi score banenge........
> Do you play in the varandah of your house??
> 
> I'm in 9th......and even then I'm younger than vaibhavtek.....
> ...


 
younger what is ur age...????

No i play in a big field of my school and score 75* runs by hitting 5 sixs and 3 fours...


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> younger what is ur age...????
> 
> No i play in a big field of my school and score 75* runs by hitting 5 sixs and 3 fours...


awesome, i thought i was the only one with bad maths


----------



## ico (Feb 20, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> younger what is ur age...????
> 
> No i play in a big field of my school and score 75* runs by hitting 5 sixs and 3 fours...


I got 14 just a month ago and I had seen you posting in some thread of November that you are already 14..........


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 20, 2008)

T159 said:


> awesome, i thought i was the only one with bad maths


 

why bad maths.....??? 
*I got 95/100 in maths this time...*

I only give the fours and sixs as I count them during playing...

I donot count singles,doubles in the field. 



gagandeep said:


> I got 14 just a month ago and I had seen you posting in some thread of November that you are already 14..........


 
I am of 13 and will become of 14 after this months....

I am studying in Class VIII and after 25 days will be on Class IX. 



gagandeep said:


> Anyways I play football.......I hate cricket


 
From my thought Football is the worst game in the world...

I am not saying of others.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 20, 2008)

^^I dont play or watch football, but i dont agree with your comment that Football is the worst game in the world.


----------



## ico (Feb 20, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> I am of 13 and will become of 14 after this months....
> 
> I am studying in Class VIII and after 25 days will be on Class IX.


See here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=73915
See your Post #14
You've clearly mentioned that you are 14........


----------



## shady_inc (Feb 20, 2008)

I am in 12th which would count as College in Mumbai and school in some other places [like my hometown in Gujarat].

PS: Don't go by the age I gave in my profile.I gave that as my age while signing-up so that I_.....ahem...._miss out on _.....cough....cough...._ some content.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 20, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> See here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=73915
> See your Post #14
> You've clearly mentioned that you are 14........


 
oops thats my fault of counting.

I was born on 1994; so 13


----------



## ico (Feb 20, 2008)

----------------------------


vaibhavtek said:


> From my thought Football is the worst game in the world...
> 
> I am not saying of others.





nvidia said:


> ^^I dont play or watch football, but i dont agree with your comment that Football is the worst game in the world.


In my opinion Football is better than Crircket. I am good at both but I like Football more. IMO Cricket doesn't require much stamina.......Football requires more stamina.....and a player has to run more.


----------



## shady_inc (Feb 20, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> -------------------------
> In my opinion Football is better than Crircket. I am good at both but I like Football more. IMO Cricket doesn't require much stamina.......Football requires more stamina.....and a player has to run more.


I like all the games as long as they are on my PC.


----------



## ico (Feb 20, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> oops thats my fault of counting.
> 
> I was born on 1994; so 13


Thats why you got *95 out of 100* in MATHEMATICS...........


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 20, 2008)

gagandeep said:
			
		

> MO Cricket doesn't require much stamina.......Football requires more stamina.....and a player has to run more.


 
But it requires presence of mind, quick thinking vagara vagara..



			
				gagandeep said:
			
		

> I am good at both


 
what is ur highest score in test and oneday..

I am not talking of varandah i m talking of ground.

Mine:-

Test : 409*
One-day(30 overs) : 151



gagandeep said:


> Thats why you got *95 out of 100* in MATHEMATICS...........


 
thanks.



shady_inc said:


> I like all the games as long as they are on my PC.


 
btw I too like games on PC rather than going out in fileds...!!!


----------



## ico (Feb 20, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> But it requires presence of mind, quick thinking vagara vagara..


Football requires more.........



vaibhavtek said:


> what is ur highest score in test and oneday..
> 
> I am not talking of varandah i m talking of ground.
> 
> ...



One-day (12overs): 80*
We don't play tests.......

Anyways I'm midfielder and Captain of my school's football team..........


----------



## Chirag (Feb 20, 2008)

Lool stop fighting like kids..


----------



## Pathik (Feb 20, 2008)

Hello baccha log.. Hi from Pathik Uncle..


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 20, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Football requires more.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
U r Captian...!!!

I am wicket-kepper and vice captain of the team.

btw I played one day for my 409* score in that test and won the match by 400+ runs.


We played half  days in the first innings and made 100+ runs but less than 150 runs of total me duck and was behind by 300+ runs by the rival team in 2 days but in the second innings we played 2 days we made 700 runs and won the match.I took 3 catches in WK and two dives(Captain and one bolwer) and had done 2 stumps in that innings......!!


----------



## ico (Feb 20, 2008)

Chirag said:


> Lool stop fighting like kids..


mai toh bus iske mazzey le raha hun.....

Anyways vaibhav, Indian team needs player like you..........


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 20, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Anyways vaibhav, Indian team needs player like you..........


 
Nope I am scare to face ball of Breet Lee and Sohaib Akhtar..  
I requires my four time skill to be in India team.
btw I doesnot want to be in Indian team.
My dream is someting else....


----------



## ico (Feb 20, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> Nope I am scare to face ball of Breet Lee and Sohaib Akhtar..
> I requires my four time skill to be in India team.
> btw I doesnot want to be in Indian team.
> My dream is someting else....


Brett Lee & Shoaib will not be playing when you'll grow up.........be a cricketer.......


----------



## Pathik (Feb 20, 2008)

@vaibhav is  your favorite smiley?


----------



## ico (Feb 20, 2008)

Pathik said:


> @vaibhav is  your favorite smiley?


Go here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/search.php?searchid=563114
These are his favourite smileys..... & *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon5.gif


----------



## hullap (Feb 20, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Go here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/search.php?searchid=563114
> These are his favourite smileys..... & *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon5.gif


LOL.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 20, 2008)

I made a survey about Vaibavs preferences and stuff..
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=749238&postcount=19
Get ready, cuz this thread will be closed soon because vaibav is here


----------



## ico (Feb 20, 2008)

^^ Yes, I remember......I've posted from that survey only........


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 20, 2008)

only 6 School Kid....
unbelivable.



gagandeep said:


> Brett Lee & Shoaib will not be playing when you'll grow up.........be a cricketer.......


 
I will be good but  during the time grow enough big to play cricket i am damm sure that there will be bowler balling at a speed of 180 KMph..

so no.

btw i donot also want to be cricket..!!!



nvidia said:


> I made a survey about Vaibavs preferences and stuff..
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=749238&postcount=19
> Get ready, cuz this thread will be closed soon because vaibav is here


 
ok nvidia cool down.


----------



## hullap (Feb 20, 2008)

no 7 
gagandeep, omegagamer, PaulScholes18, pritish_kul2, Ron, Sunny1211993, vaibhavtek
acordin to poll


----------



## ico (Feb 20, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> btw i donot also want to be cricket..!!!


I know that you can't be a cricket: *upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b7/Snodgrass_Gryllus_assimilis.png
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cricket_(insect)


----------



## hullap (Feb 20, 2008)

lol


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 20, 2008)

@gagan and vaibhav-abey ghochuo bachchi ki tara lad rahe ho.maine cetury mari maine goal kiya,yehi rat laga rakhi hai.Cut the crap guyz.
BTW im 15 and will be in 10th very soon(17th march)


----------



## ico (Feb 20, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> @gagan and vaibhav-abey ghochuo bachchi ki tara lad rahe ho.maine cetury mari maine goal kiya,yehi rat laga rakhi hai.Cut the crap guyz.
> BTW im 15 and will be in 10th very soon(17th march)


oyye mai lad nahi raha.........mai iske mazzey le raha hun ki ye kitna lapet-ta hai


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 20, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> BTW im 15 and will be in 10th very soon(17th march)


 
u r studing in Class XV and soon will be on class X

what 

what r u trying to say...??



gagandeep said:


> oyye mai lad nahi raha.........mai iske mazzey le raha hun ki ye kitna lapet-ta hai


 
kisne kaha my pek raha hu jo ttum lapet rahe ho.

all cricket scores given by me r real.


----------



## ico (Feb 20, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> kisne kaha my pek raha hu jo ttum lapet rahe ho.
> 
> all cricket scores given by me r real.


Dude, they may be true but who has time to play a 5 day Test match........??? And moreover 409*......
I guess you were really playing in your home varandah........

anyways.....stop this topic


----------



## hullap (Feb 20, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> *Class XV*


LOL


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 20, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> u r studing in Class XV and soon will be on class X
> 
> what
> 
> ...


abey lallu maine kaaha ki mai 15 saal ka hoon aur 10th lass me jaunga 17th march ko.AKAL ke ANDHE!!


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 21, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> abey lallu maine kaaha ki mai 15 saal ka hoon aur 10th lass me jaunga 17th march ko.AKAL ke ANDHE!!


 
are bhaiya *lallu* mat boliye nahi to internet se virus behj du ga aur kam tamman ho jayaga.  

mujhe laga aap class XV me padte ho. 



			
				Sunny1211993 said:
			
		

> BTW im 15 and will be in 10th very soon(17th march)


 
donot u think u must write im *of *15 and will be in 10th very soon.
To make it clear.
how much u got on grammer last time..?

*jindji me kabhi Preposition padha ha.*
nahi padha to main padha du ga.

*Now i understood that u r of 15 age and in class X...*


----------



## Faun (Feb 21, 2008)

rofl...XV
I hate anything after XII


----------



## gowtham (Feb 21, 2008)

i am in 10th now. boards coming up fast!


----------



## redhat (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey, me too in 10th!!
Boards in freaking 8 days now!!!
@Gowtham where are you from??


----------



## Count Dracula (Feb 21, 2008)

I am in 8th.Currently aged 13.Will be 14 in July.


----------



## Ron (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey buddy......doont giv tension to me  by saying this......






redhat said:


> Boards in freaking 8 days now!!!



Say Examination starts form 3rd of March.....


----------



## ico (Feb 21, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> donot u think u must write im *of *15 and will be in 10th very soon.
> To make it clear.
> how much u got on *grammer *last time..?
> 
> ...


Atleast he knows the *CORRECT *spelling of *GRAMMER.....*which you don't know..........

The correct spelling is *GRAMMAR*


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 21, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Atleast he knows the *CORRECT *spelling of *GRAMMER.....*which you don't know..........
> 
> The correct spelling is *GRAMMAR*


 
I writes without seeing keyboard thats why i make some mistake during writing.


----------



## ico (Feb 21, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> I writes without seeing keyboard thats why i make some mistake during writing.


Dude, E & A are not adjacent to each other.........So, no chance of making mistake........


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 21, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Dude, E & A are not adjacent to each other.........So, no chance of making mistake........


 
GRAMM*ER -> GRAMMAR*

*Cannot u see E and R are adjacent to each other; see in ur keyboard..... *


----------



## Chirag (Feb 21, 2008)

WTF guys jst stop it.. Don't argue with him or it gonna continue for ages..


----------



## gowtham (Feb 21, 2008)

@redhat
I am from vja. u?


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 21, 2008)

Chirag said:


> WTF guys jst stop it.. Don't argue with him or it gonna continue for ages..


 
r u telling to me or gagandeep....????


----------



## ico (Feb 21, 2008)

Chirag said:


> WTF guys jst stop it.. Don't argue with him or it gonna continue for ages..


arrey.........mai bus iske mazzey le raha hun.......
thoda apne aap ko entertain kar raha hun

chalOO thik hai.......abh aur nahi karta.......
I've stopped now


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 21, 2008)

Chirag said:


> WTF


 
I think u must stop using this kind of word in this kind of thread...


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Feb 21, 2008)

damn...well i am...but being in class 12th dis year am not kid...and Giga, ur also in skol i hope...about 2 get rid of it this mnth but still u r in skool...lolzzz


----------



## Chirag (Feb 21, 2008)

@vaibha- Erm sry. I forgot there are kids in the forum. I hope u don't report me..


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 21, 2008)

^^ nope i havenot reported till yet....

I am specially telling of this thread as this thread is dedicated to kids.


----------



## girish.g (Feb 21, 2008)

i am in 11th class. gagandeep in which school are you


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 21, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> are bhaiya *lallu* mat boliye nahi to internet se virus behj du ga aur kam tamman ho jayaga.
> 
> mujhe laga aap class XV me padte ho.
> 
> ...


jitni bhi padi hai tere se jada hi padhi hai.
if ur age is 15 then u will write 'i  am 15' no the fu*ing 'i am of 15'
aur tu virus kaise bhejega??
lagta hai ki tu grammar ke saath computer bhi nahi padhta.
bloody spammer.Go get a life.
aur shayad tu hindi bhi nahi padhta ,zindagi ko jindi bolta hai.
first learn grammar yourself and then teach me
keep ur mouth shut or next time ill report u and ull get banned!!
is that clear?


----------



## ico (Feb 21, 2008)

^^^ yaar cool down.........


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 21, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> jitni bhi padi hai tere se jada hi padhi hai.
> if ur age is 15 then u will write 'i am 15' no the fu*ing 'i am of 15'
> aur tu virus kaise bhejega??
> lagta hai ki tu grammar ke saath computer bhi nahi padhta.
> ...


 
cool down buddy.
tune muhjhe jaise lallu kaha waise manu tumhe kuch kahi.
kaharab laga na.
muyhe bhi kharab laga tha.
is liye mein tumhe dikhana chahta tha ki saise laghta hai.
Anyways friend cool down.


> zindagi ko jindi bolta hai


kyu ki mein pehli par hindhi ko english se likh raha hu.

thats why.

Cool down my friend.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 21, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> bloody spammer.Go get a life.


+1


Sunny1211993 said:


> keep ur mouth shut or next time ill report u and ull get banned!!
> is that clear?


I can help report too... Just send a PM to me if you want to do so

*Btw, I wonder why this thread is still running after Vaibavtek started posting..
97% of the threads where Vaibav makes more than 1 post is closed. The other threads which contain only one Vaibav's posts are usually something like** "Thanks" or "I dont know, ask others" or "+1" or "Dont you think this thread must be in (some) section?"*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 21, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> cool down buddy.
> tune muhjhe jaise lallu kaha waise manu tumhe kuch kahi.
> kaharab laga na.
> muyhe bhi kharab laga tha.
> ...


next time think before posting senseless crap
u spam a lot!!everybody on this forum has same views abt u.
Stop posting useless stuff and try something more productive and meaningfull.
happy forumming


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 21, 2008)

cool down buddy cool down.


----------



## shady_inc (Feb 21, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> cool down buddy cool down.


 LOL....some people never ever learn, do they.? 



nvidia said:


> +1
> 
> I can help report too... Just send a PM to me if you want to do so
> 
> *"Thanks" or "I dont know, ask others" or "+1" or "Dont you think this thread must be in (some) section?"*


It's *DONOT* YOU THINK.....BLAH....BLAH...BLAH.Another example of his _original_ use of english.


----------



## ico (Feb 21, 2008)

yaar sabh bus bhi karOO.........iske peeche hi pad gaye ho......

yaar Stop flaming him now........everyone is after him........

Even I was but I've stopped now


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 21, 2008)

Sometimes I think vaibhavtek is some guy having a laugh.
[/I am out of this thread]


----------



## Quiz_Master (Feb 21, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Sometimes I think vaibhavtek is some guy having a laugh.
> [/I am out of this thread]



+1....

99% of his posts are USELESS GARBAGE.

Vaibhavtek.. Whoever you are.. Dont just post to increase your post count...
If you don't have anything useful to say.. Dont say anything.


----------



## shankar_ganesh (Feb 21, 2008)

this is Shankar doing 11th standard.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 21, 2008)

Quiz_Master said:


> +1....
> 
> 99% of his posts are USELESS GARBAGE.
> 
> ...


 
guys this is Chit Chat section so now increasement of post count if i reply.
I never behave like this but as this is Kids thread so acted like that.

thik hai aab is thread ka maja nehi lein ge.


----------



## hullap (Feb 21, 2008)

shady_inc said:


> some people never ever learn, do they.?


ROFL


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 21, 2008)

nvidia is damn clever. He knew that Vaibhav would bite the bait. See Vaibhav, people want to make fun of you 'coz you keep posting stuff which are really not necessary. Well, if you are having fun as well, we don't mind reading


----------



## ico (Feb 21, 2008)

^^ +10000000000000000000000000000


----------



## hullap (Feb 21, 2008)

lol


----------



## nvidia (Feb 21, 2008)

@phreak0ut: Vaibav NEVER replies to any of my surveys.. 
Example =
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=80757
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=754158&postcount=19
**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=749238&postcount=19*
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=80186
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=78212
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=80747


*To see the worst threads in digit go here -
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/search.php?searchid=564531*


----------



## hullap (Feb 21, 2008)

nvidia said:


> *To see the worst threads in digit go here -
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/search.php?searchid=564531*


LOL that arsenal_gUnners sig


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 21, 2008)

~snipped~


----------



## hullap (Feb 21, 2008)

isnt VaiTek in ur sig


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 21, 2008)

~snipped~


----------



## hullap (Feb 21, 2008)

ok edited


----------



## ico (Feb 21, 2008)

PaulScholes18 said:


> ok edited


Edit your post again........


----------



## hullap (Feb 21, 2008)

why again


----------



## ico (Feb 21, 2008)

PaulScholes18 said:


> why again


You know why I'm saying.........


----------



## hullap (Feb 21, 2008)

no its looking cool this way


----------



## ico (Feb 21, 2008)

PaulScholes18 said:


> no its looking c00l this way


Then I also know how to make fun of Paul Scholes *(not you)* but that is going to be way to extreme.......


----------



## hullap (Feb 21, 2008)

ok editing


----------



## ico (Feb 21, 2008)

^^^ Edit again......otherwise thats going to be extreme dude........


----------



## hullap (Feb 21, 2008)

ok yaar um gettin' scared

atleast hav a look at it


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 21, 2008)

nvidia said:


> @phreak0ut: Vaibav NEVER replies to any of my surveys..
> Example =
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=80757
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=754158&postcount=19
> ...



You sure do keep a tab on him  When will this kid grow up???


----------



## ico (Feb 21, 2008)

PaulScholes18 said:


> ok yaar um gettin' scared
> 
> atleast hav a look at it


dekh I can also post something about Paul Scholes.........(not you actually)
Edit his name to Arsenal_Gunners

If I'll post about Paul Scholes (not you actually), I may get miserabled......


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 21, 2008)

and the best student award goes to. . . . . . hope u know him


----------



## ico (Feb 21, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> and the best student award goes to. . . . . . hope u know him


*VAIBHAVTEK..........*


----------



## hullap (Feb 21, 2008)

ok yaar for ur sake


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 21, 2008)

Whats wrong in g00ners


----------



## ico (Feb 21, 2008)

PaulScholes18 said:


> ok yaar for ur sake


abbey yaar seedhe se
Arsenal_Gunners kar...........

Make it Arsenal_Gunners or I may post something about Paul Scholes which you may not like..........

The word Scholes has got very good rhyming words..


----------



## hullap (Feb 21, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Whats wrong in g00ners


i was sayin the same



> The word Scholes has got very good rhyming words..


tell me


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 21, 2008)

Btw. I think it is time to stop with vaibhavtek bashing and move on.


----------



## hullap (Feb 21, 2008)

whose doing vaibhav bashing cant u see hes goin tell tell me PaulScholes rhyme


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 21, 2008)

seems like vaibhav has become a celeb in digit forum. Lots of scandals and controversy. lol


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 21, 2008)

me in 10th 

btw @poster, there was one such thread in this same section called "School Guys Come Here" started by me. Dude search a bit before posting nething.


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 21, 2008)

oh, ok.

oh, ok. 

oh, ok.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 22, 2008)

Look, yet another thread where the great vaibavtek stopped posting because things were going against him


----------



## ico (Feb 22, 2008)

PaulScholes18 said:


> whose doing vaibhav bashing cant u see hes goin tell tell me PaulScholes rhyme


But dude that isn't good........It is way to insulting for Paul Scholes 



Gigacore said:


> seems like vaibhav has become a celeb in digit forum. Lots of scandals and controversy. lol


ROFL..........



Gigacore said:


> seems like vaibhav has become a celeb in digit forum. Lots of scandals and controversy. lol


aur vaibhav kathghare mein.........
I guess he should be behind the bars.......


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 22, 2008)

poor, still he needs to achieve a lot (bug other members). Please let him to reach his goals guys. Hey no offense. I like him, lol. coz of his mischief.


----------



## din (Feb 22, 2008)

I was a student in school 16 yrs back, shall I joinn with you ? 

From - Uncle school kid - lol


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 22, 2008)

everyone will run, din.  lol. I cant imagine you wearing chadi now. oh no


----------



## din (Feb 22, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> everyone will run, din.  lol. I cant imagine you wearing chadi now. oh no



Burmuda is ok ?


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 22, 2008)

yeah, but wear a good one please


----------



## din (Feb 22, 2008)

ok ok, white shirt and black burmuda tomo


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 22, 2008)

lol


----------



## vaibhavtek (Mar 5, 2008)

Exams over..!!!
Time for me to be in Blacklist #1 (NFS:MW)
Maoja hi Moaja.Jab We Met


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 5, 2008)

my god, before exams and during exams, u have give lot of entertainment to us... just cant imagine the over dose from now on..

God please keep and eye on digit forum


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 5, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> Exams over..!!!
> Time for me to be in Blacklist #1 (NFS:MW)
> Maoja hi Moaja.Jab We Met


**** HE HAS BEEN DELETED BY FATBEING


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 5, 2008)

^Lolz, updated the siggy already?


----------



## nvidia (Mar 5, 2008)

Why was poor vaibhav deleted????


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 5, 2008)

@nvidia : For obvious reasons which u know LOL  

anyways banned permanently for this *thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=767547
see the Last POST


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 5, 2008)

^^*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=80747


----------



## nvidia (Mar 5, 2008)

Damn.. There wont be any fun in the forum now
Im sure he will be back with a new identity and he will take revenge!


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 5, 2008)

IMO he already has a new identity 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=81878


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 5, 2008)

Yeah he will certainly come back , this time with a completely New ID.....
We will know anyways when he comes back as the language and the manner of posting will differ


----------



## nvidia (Mar 5, 2008)

^^Thats the bad news... Now who is gonna entertain us? And there cant be another person who can stay NOTW for years...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 5, 2008)

Harry Potter said:


> Yeah he will certainly come back , this time with a completely New ID.....
> We will know anyways when he comes back as the language and the manner of posting will differ


He is not that bright.He will come back but start a thread like "8) WHY I GET BANNED" and will get banned again


----------



## nvidia (Mar 5, 2008)

^^
ROFL!
Thats right. But he will be back with another id..

He should have been miserabled or banned temporarily...


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 5, 2008)

oh, finally we lost a celebrity. Any way he will come back as vaibhavtek_part2


----------



## vaibhavtek_part2 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi vaibhavtek_part2


----------



## Chirag (Mar 5, 2008)

You are a person laughing at us.. Right??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 5, 2008)

Reported.
Fatbeing really shouldn't have banned vaib.It has caused a flow of fake noobs now.


----------



## vaibhavtek_part2 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks 

Why I was removed from this forum..???

Why my account was deleted..??
Why my username was deleted..??

Why

I am very angry with this forum

Plz restore my account.
Fatbeing



Gigacore said:


> vaibhavtek_part2


 
Thanks for the username


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 5, 2008)

vaibhavtek_part2 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Why I was removed from this forum..???
> 
> ...



You aren'e the original vaibav  Are you?


----------



## vaibhavtek_part2 (Mar 5, 2008)

How did u know that


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 5, 2008)

vaibhavtek_part2 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Why I was removed from this forum..???
> 
> ...


Vaibhavtek will be ashamed of the simple formatting


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 5, 2008)

.OMG!  *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/28a.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/28a.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/28a.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/19a.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif

WTF, he again *copied the username* I suggested...


----------



## vaibhavtek_part2 (Mar 5, 2008)

tumhare username best tha


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 5, 2008)

^ it is deleted permanently and cant be restored


----------



## vaibhavtek_part2 (Mar 5, 2008)

there must be anyway


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 5, 2008)

^ no way other than banning the part2

Thank god, he is banned.. sad, though

@ ashvin, please clean up this thread.. for me.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 5, 2008)

vaibhavtek_part2 gets a permanent ban and thread cleaned. 


P.S: When was the thread clean anyway? It was dirty all the way..


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 5, 2008)

drgrudge, atleast remove the posts regarding vaibhav's part 2 story

thanks for the clean up


----------



## nvidia (Mar 5, 2008)

^^
Why clean up those posts?


----------



## adi007 (Mar 5, 2008)

@ complete offtopic:
is vaibhavtek banned..? 
and what's this vaibhavtek_part2..?  and this too banned..
hey how this happened....i had seen several threads where he violated the rules but which post or thread made him banned....i wanna know...
and last,by what mode he is banned....Is it IP or just email....?
Does the mod can know if he again comes with some other user name...?


----------



## nvidia (Mar 5, 2008)

^^^
*thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=767547


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 5, 2008)

@ adi, oh, shows over dude.

I just made fun of him and said he will come back as vaibhavtek_part2, and he did! 

Then he created a post storm as usual , got banned


----------



## adi007 (Mar 5, 2008)

@offtopic:wow...he was been banned from FatBeing ....


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 5, 2008)

^ yeah, who else does it other than Raaabo and FB ?


----------



## adi007 (Mar 5, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> @ adi, oh, shows over dude.
> 
> I just made fun of him and said he will come back as vaibhavtek_part2, and he did!
> 
> Then he created a post storm as usual , got banned


lol...now i suppose he will come with other new username...
and BTW can he view the forum as guest or is it banned that too...


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2008)

adi007 said:


> @offtopic:wow...he was been banned from FatBeing ....


I guess *vaibhavtek* wasn't banned. He was deleted.... by FatBeing

And *vaibhavtek_part2* has been banned.

I'm feeling really very bad for him because he is still a child.......And I think we must forgive him.


----------



## nvidia (Mar 5, 2008)

+1 for gagandeep. He is just a kid. One of the youngest member in the forum.

Anyway, there is a new wannabe vaibhavtek who is trying to be the NOTW. 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=81892


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 5, 2008)

na, he was not the only one. Pritish_kul is also a boy of same age. But he is not a n00bish boy like vaibhav


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 5, 2008)

Even I am of same age as his !!!

+1 We should forgive Vaibhavtek and give him a Warning


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 5, 2008)

^ yeah u are a good boy, ur user title says everything


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 5, 2008)

So who is pming Fatbeing


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> So who is pming Fatbeing



^^ You, I suppose???


----------



## Chirag (Mar 5, 2008)

Is he really a kid or jst a normal guy making fun of us??


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2008)

yaar.......

We actually need someone like *vaibhavtek* who provides some or the other type of comic relief to us.........


----------



## Faun (Mar 5, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Reported.
> Fatbeing really shouldn't have banned vaib.It has caused a flow of fake noobs now.


yep


----------



## Quiz_Master (Mar 6, 2008)

Agreed... he was the reason we laughed so much on Digit IRC channel...

We need someone genuinly n00b now...


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2008)

Quiz_Master said:


> We need someone genuinly n00b now...


+1

But IMO he wasn't a very big n00b. He was a fool who used to think that we are fools........


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 6, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> He was fool who used to think that we are fools........



*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 6, 2008)

looool


----------



## nvidia (Mar 6, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> +1
> 
> But IMO he wasn't a very big n00b. He was a fool who used to think that we are fools........


----------



## sourav (Mar 6, 2008)

i am and here since 7th....now am in tenth


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 6, 2008)

Yay Gaurav_Indian is back


----------



## kalpik (Mar 6, 2008)

Thread cleaned, vaibhavtek_returns and technology_mad banned permanently.. I spent a LOT of time cleaning this thread.. Dont expect me to do it again. One more off topic post, and im gonna close this thread..


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 6, 2008)

^ ok, any other mods will do it


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2008)

Guys just have a look here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=768842&postcount=34  

Guess, who is back????........


----------



## nvidia (Mar 6, 2008)

He is back!


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## nvidia (Mar 6, 2008)

Btw, who the hell is technology_mad?? Vaibhavtek?

*Another Vaibhav banned!!

*_*Vaibhavtek_returns*_


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 6, 2008)

^ dude u missed a lot...


----------



## nvidia (Mar 6, 2008)

^^I know...Damn... Do any of you have any saved page of all of the new vaibhav's posts?


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2008)

There is one thing for sure......that *vaibhavtek_returns *was a real genius as he spotted *vaibhavtek in disguise a.k.a technology_mad*

Edit: Chalo yaar.......Stop this discussion on *vaibhavtek*. This thread has more or less become *vaibhavtek's* thread....


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 6, 2008)

@nvidia
sure u missed lot. And its better u dun read it.

ya, i have the save pages
hxxtp://www.mediafire.com/?tgzgjzn2dyx


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2008)

I want to know who was *vaibhavtek_returns*................


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 6, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> ^ ok, any other mods will do it


No, none will do. Yesterday I spent time and  today it was kalpik. Anyways I don't see any fruitful discussion going on here. 

If anyone tries to create a mayhem (or discuss abt what I'm posting now), the thread will be locked/deleted.


----------



## ico (Mar 7, 2008)

38% of the people who visited this thread are school kids.

I suppose this is because of the title. Other people didn't get attracted towards thsi thread as they thought it is just for the children........


----------



## ico (Mar 7, 2008)

-----------------------
Damn man.......another fake *vaibhavtek
**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=769846&postcount=15

This guy isn't real vaibhavtek as I know vaibhavtek's correct style of writing *Correctly Said....*

Anyways, vaibhavtek was just an innocent kid. He shouldn't have been banned IMHO.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Mar 7, 2008)

my god....the thread's been having the most numbr of off topic posts.... request to please stop running behind all these vaibhavteks....the more you discuss on him, (you know the rest).... divert to something which is on topic!!


----------



## Ray (Mar 7, 2008)

I am class from VIII & currently giving my exams


----------



## hullap (Mar 7, 2008)

Ray said:


> I am class VIII & currently giving my exams


Best of luck for your Exams Ray.
Hope u get good marks


----------



## adi007 (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm from in class 6th and i have exams ..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 7, 2008)

17 years old and studying in class 6???
har saal fail hote ho kya?


----------



## ico (Mar 8, 2008)

adi007 said:


> I'm from in class 6th and i have exams ..


I know that you are not in class VIth.........
You are in first year college........


----------



## tech_devil (Mar 8, 2008)

I am in class IX


----------



## adi007 (Mar 8, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> 17 years old and studying in class 6???
> har saal fail hote ho kya?



yup..


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 8, 2008)

Welcome Back, Vaibhavtek..............................


----------



## tech_devil (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks.

So I think all here came to know that *tech_devil *is *vaibhavtek *; so should I change my siggi.

Btw can anyone just help me out here ..!!!


----------



## ico (Mar 8, 2008)

^^ And also, I think you were also technology_mad.........


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 8, 2008)

Techdevil is not vaibhavtek.................

yes technology Mod was maybe the real vaibhavtek........................

ab asli vaibhavtek ko kaise pehchanenge hum ??


----------



## techy_geek (Mar 16, 2008)

^^ who is vaibhavtek?

i am a school kid...!!!

u just will conquer the world...??? u could conquer the universe


----------



## Chirag (Mar 16, 2008)

^^
You asking who is vaibhavtek???

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=82786

I guess the above thread might help you to remember that vaibhav is your best frnd


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 16, 2008)

^^ Invalid thread.


----------



## Chirag (Mar 16, 2008)

^^
Deleted I think..


----------



## nvidia (Mar 16, 2008)

techy_geek said:


> ^^ who is vaibhavtek?
> 
> i am a school kid...!!!
> 
> u just will conquer the world...??? u could conquer the universe


Youre not Vaibhavtek. You are just pretending..


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 16, 2008)

Yeah i bet HE is not the real vaibhavtek....


----------



## hullap (Mar 16, 2008)

PPl dont go offtopic otherwise this thread will get locked or so...


BTW harry potter how were ur papers


----------



## ico (Mar 16, 2008)

techy_geek's typing style is same as vaibhavtek.......

Once Gigacore had said, *"Vaibhavtek is a celebrity here. Too much of scandals and controversies about him in the forum......."*........ 

I wonder, why every thread becomes a discussion thread on *vaibhavtek*? We should start a thread *"All vaibhavtek related discussion here"* and it should be made a *sticky* so that other threads don't get bloated with useless posts about vaibhavtek. We can also have all those *fake vaibhavteks* posting there.


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 16, 2008)

> I wonder, why every thread becomes a discussion thread on *vaibhavtek*? We should start a thread *"All vaibhavtek related discussion here"* and it should be made a *sticky* so that other threads don't get bloated with useless posts about vaibhavtek. We can also have all those *fake vaibhavteks* posting there.


+1


hullap said:


> PPl dont go offtopic otherwise this thread will get locked or so...
> 
> 
> BTW harry potter how were ur papers


I am *The Conqueror* now 
Yeah, my papers were awesome, just in maths i got 1 sum wrong so might get 97/100 in it  .
Result is on 19th March  and school re opens on 24th March


----------



## hullap (Mar 16, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> Result is on 19th March  and school re opens on 24th March


Lucky mine starting 2moro


----------



## ico (Mar 16, 2008)

^^ Mine had already started on 12th........


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 16, 2008)

hullap said:


> Lucky mine starting 2moro


But u had a week holiday and i didnt have 
exams got over just day be4 yesterday..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 16, 2008)

hullap said:


> Lucky mine starting 2moro


same here


----------



## techy_geek (Mar 17, 2008)

Chirag said:


> ^^
> You asking who is vaibhavtek???
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=82786
> ...


i donot know who is vaibhavtek...!!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/28a.gif

u r liar...!!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/18a.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 17, 2008)

Sorry but this is getting too lame now,your acting is lousy so stop acting like vaibhavtek and go back to your work.Let the thread be on topic.


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 17, 2008)

If u want to discuss further about vaibhavtek, please create a thread *ALL DISCUSSION RELATED TO VAIBHAVTEK HERE *  It is causing an enormous number of spam users in this forum


----------



## techy_geek (Mar 17, 2008)

^^ why donot you yourself create it?


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 17, 2008)

I think both of them r the same guy. @vaibhavtek has his title as Google Bot and @techy_geek also has his title as Google Bot.


----------



## girish.g (Mar 17, 2008)

@ unknown
pathik also has hs title as google bot. you'll be calling him vaibhavtek too


----------



## nvidia (Mar 17, 2008)

^^Pathik is the original google bot
Its obvious that techy_geek is not vaibhavtek


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 17, 2008)

WHY VAIBHAVTEK ???????????????
If u further want to discuss about Vaibhavtek, start a thread *"All vaibhavtek related discussion here*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 17, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> If u want to discuss further about vaibhavtek, please create a thread *ALL DISCUSSION RELATED TO VAIBHAVTEK HERE *  It is causing an enormous number of spam users in this forum





The Conqueror said:


> WHY VAIBHAVTEK ???????????????
> If u further want to discuss about Vaibhavtek, start a thread *"All vaibhavtek related discussion here*


Why don't you do us a favor and make


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 17, 2008)

some ppl take online life seriously plus he is a small kid and its bad to do this thing to any person whatever kind he may be 

you make it, i dont wanna hurt him much


----------



## techy_geek (Mar 17, 2008)

^^ ya teko banan mei dar lagta haiN??


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 4, 2008)

eh, me a school going kid. 14yrs old. In 8th currently.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 4, 2008)

me not a kid no more


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

techy_geek said:


> ^^ ya teko banan mei dar lagta haiN??



o_0 wanna be you_know_who.....


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh good old days! Had a pleasure reading the whole thread and those good memories of vaibhavtek


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 14, 2009)

LOLz, what the ruddy hell is going on here, anyone who's reading this thread now could make no head or tails outta this.


----------



## ico (Apr 14, 2009)

I remember this thread.  Many fake vaibhavteks posted over here and I was also doing some vaibhavtek 'leg pulling' in the beginning of this thread.


----------



## hullap (Jan 24, 2010)

Bump. those were the days..


----------



## ico (Jan 24, 2010)

The forum is dead.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 24, 2010)

vaibhavtek.. 
Jane kaha gaye woh din......


----------



## DarkDante (Jan 25, 2010)

yo im in 9th an will be in 10th this march/april.Yikes!


----------



## Faun (Nov 9, 2015)

Kids grown up now ? We have any more new kids here ?


----------



## ico (Nov 9, 2015)




----------

